# Dead and dying bees



## bjverano (Jun 18, 2014)

Re: My Warre
I posted this yesterday on the Treatment Free Forum and it also fits on this forum since it's regarding my Warre hive. Here's the message I sent:
Default Dead and dying bees behind the hive
We've been TF since 2009 when we started beekeeping. This past 2 years in spring my Warre has had a mass cleaning and within 24 hours hundreds of bees were piled up outside the hive. Last year the dead and dying bees were in front of the hive and this year they were all behind the hive. I figured it was on it's way to becoming a dead out last year when it happened, but they carried on as usual and have been a productive hive. 
Yesterday the pile of bees was behind the hive and some were still living but obviously dying. I was worried that they had gotten sprayed by one of the farmers in our area and had myself prepared to clean out a dead hive today. The temperature went up to the low 60's today and when I went out this afternoon there were thousands of bees flying around the hive. They were back to bringing in tons of pollen. They've got plenty of room-we put a super on the top last week. Can this be the behavior of hygienic bees? They were a swarm that I caught 2 years ago. I'm in a rural area but there are hives within 3 miles of us so I'm beginning to think that the first queen was VHS- they swarmed last year so this is a daughter of the original swarm. 
Does anyone think it's hygienic behavior or just what some bees do? None of our other hives have ever behaved like this. All the others are Langstroth hives but I wouldn't think that would make a difference in the behavior. I know all bees clean out in the spring but none of our other hives have ever done this. 
Comments welcomed. 
Bonnie


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

You might want to check the mite level. VSH Hygenic bees just might be cleaning out infected brood. Look to see if they have short abdomen.


----------



## bjverano (Jun 18, 2014)

Dan the bee guy said:


> You might want to check the mite level. VSH Hygenic bees just might be cleaning out infected brood. Look to see if they have short abdomen.


Dan, 
Thanks, I'll check as soon as it stops raining. It's supposed to clear up this afternoon. I meant to look at them yesterday but forgot when I saw the bees out and lots of them looking healthy- I'm thinking also that there were a lot of new baby bees ready to fly and they needed to kick all the old girls out to make room for the queen to lay after the cells were cleaned. The large number of bees circling the hive may have new bees orienting to the hive.


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

bjverano said:


> Dan,
> Thanks, I'll check as soon as it stops raining. It's supposed to clear up this afternoon. I meant to look at them yesterday but forgot when I saw the bees out and lots of them looking healthy- I'm thinking also that there were a lot of new baby bees ready to fly and they needed to kick all the old girls out to make room for the queen to lay after the cells were cleaned. The large number of bees circling the hive may have new bees orienting to the hive.


One thing about bee behavior adult bees will leave the hive if they are sick. So you can see bees that are dieing outside the hive.


----------



## bjverano (Jun 18, 2014)

Yea, 
They all were adults. I hope no one in our area is spraying their blooming fruit trees.


----------

